# Monday November 17, Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 Gold Box Deal



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/goldbox/

The deal is $140 off the Kindle Fire HDX8.9. This is, I believe, last year's model, but still and excellent price. Depending on features (which you adjust after adding to your cart) it comes in at $259 to $289.

Today only -- and sometimes Gold Box Deals run out . . . . . .


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw this deal this morning and now I'm trying to decide what to do. I decided to get the 8.9 for my husband for christmas, but then this deal came up. I'm trying to compare the new one with this one. I'm not seeing huge differences. Am I missing something? It looks like the older model also got the software update. This one is so tempting! Anyone have any comments...is the newest one only marginally better?


----------



## TJx (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like just upgraded CPU and graphics processor., same RAM. An important point is that the Gold Box price has 32GB of storage, the new HDX base model has 16GB so add another $50 to the $379 to compare.
The Fire HD 8.9 was heavy and felt dated compared to the 2013 HDX, the 2013 HDX I don't think will compared to the 2014.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I have the 2013 HDX (8.9)-- this one that's on sale -- and I didn't feel the improvements in the 2014 model warranted me to upgrade.  YMMV, of course.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks TJx and Ann for your opinions. I did notice that the sale one was for the 32GB so while waiting for answers I jumped on it and figured I could send it back if I ended up feeling it wasn't the best option. But I was also able to opt out of the special offers for $15 so I did that as well. They don't bother me, but they seem to bother DH a bit on his HD7. I was able to get the Fire, the cover and opt out of special offers for quite a bit less than just the price of the new Fire, so I figured this was the way to go. I think DH will be happily surprised on Christmas!


----------



## misscrabtree (Feb 1, 2010)

I went for this deal today. About two weeks ago I had ordered the new Kindle Fire HDX but wasn't very thrilled that I was spending $429 for the 32 GB. I'm a light user so while the features on the new model are nice, I don't need them or think I will miss them.  Plus I like a sale!


----------

